# Cherry



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

I sawed these cherry logs the other day. 
There were about seven logs in all
[attachment=12622]

They made a pretty good pile of lumber
[attachment=12623]

This is what my wife packed my lunch in.
[attachment=12624]

Oh yeah, there was a lot of this.
[attachment=12625]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow.. Awesome stuff !
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mizer said:


> I sawed these cherry logs the other day.
> There were about seven logs in all
> 
> 
> ...



great looking cherry mizer --duck


----------



## DomInick (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful cherry you have there. Oh yea!!!! and cute lunch box. Lol


----------



## Mizer (Oct 25, 2012)

DomInick said:


> Beautiful cherry you have there. Oh yea!!!! and cute lunch box. Lol


I think the option was take it or leave it, I took it. I wish that was my Cherry, I did take a few of shorts that the customer was not interested in.


----------



## DomInick (Oct 25, 2012)

I understand. The wife does the same to me. Glad you got the job and some logs.


----------



## sprig (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome looking stuff!


----------



## myingling (Oct 28, 2012)

Thats some great lookin cherry ,,, and nice lunch box


----------

